# An alle Anglerverbände



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2010)

*An alle Anglerverbände*​
Sicherlich wird mancher aus den Verbänden die "Krise" bekommen, wenn er nur das Wort "Anglerboard" hört - sicherlich auch verständlich. Niemand freut sich darüber, wenn über Entscheidungen negativ diskutiert wird. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn wie beim Anglerboard dann auch eine große Öffentlichkeit erreicht wird. 

Aber nicht umsonst geben wir von der redaktionellen Seite her alles, um bei solchen Diskussionen den betroffenen Verbänden oder Vereinen auch die Möglichkeit zur Stellungnahme zu geben. Wir schreiben diese dann entsprechend an - und werden dann oft genug enttäuscht. Nicht von den Antworten. Sondern dass es viele Verbände oder Vereine nicht für nötig erachten, überhaupt zu antworten.  

Das wiederum führt dann in Diskussionen im Forum auch dazu, dass solches Verhalten seitens der Verbände nicht  eben "positiv" eingestuft wird. Das aber kann man schlicht nicht "dem Anglerboard" oder der Redaktion vorwerfen. 

Es wäre schließlich einfach für die Funktionäre, eine Antwort zu verfassen - oder, was ja je nach Einzelfall auch vorkommen kann - wenn man etwas aus guten Gründen wie z. B. laufender Gesetzgebungsverfahren nicht öffentlich haben will, zumindest uns dann das zu schreiben.. 

Wer jedoch die Kommunikation verweigert, sollte sich nicht darüber wundern, wenn in solchen Diskussionen im Forum dann auch Spekulationen "ins Kraut schießen"... 

Da die Plattform Anglerboard das Medium ist, das am populärsten ist und die meisten Angler erreichen kann, sind wir uns da auch unserer Verantwortung bewußt. Und haben in unzähligen Mails an die Verbände immer wieder betont, dass diese  selbstverständlich die Plattform kostenlos nutzen können, um sich selber darzustellen, um die Ziele und Vorhaben einer breiten Öffentlichkeit vorzustellen. 

Leider ist da die Resonanz, nun sagen wir mal - eher gering...  

Und es sehen viele Verbände wohl ihre Aufgabe hauptsächlich darin, ihren Mitgliedern und Funktionären zu dienen. Und Mitglieder in Verbänden sind eben nicht die Angler - sondern die Vereine und deren Funktionäre.

Und zu welchen Verwerfungen es führen kann, wenn man die Basis außer acht lässt, hat ja die gerade stattgefundene Wahl zum Bundespräsidenten klar gemacht.  Das hätten sich wohl viele der Funktionäre nicht träumen lassen, wie das dann abgelaufen ist. Und auch an diesem Beispiel kann man sehen, wie weit sich oft Funktionäre vom realen Leben und den Wünschen der Basis entfernt haben. 

*Daher wiederholen wir hier gerne noch einmal unser Angebot an alle Verbände und Vereine​* 

*Unabhängig von den Inhalten hat jeder Verband bei uns - sowohl im Forum wie auch im Magazin - die Möglichkeit sich kostenlos darzustellen oder direkt mit der Basis zu kommunizieren. ​*



Bei Fragen dazu einfach eine Mail an:

Redaktion@Anglerboard.de


*Stand heute (07. 10. 2010) haben wir nochmals beide Bundesverbände informiert über unser Angebot:*



> Sehr geehrter Herr Mohnert, sehr geehrter Herr Markstein,
> 
> wir bieten sowohl ihren Bundesverbänden wie auch allen Gliederungen ihrer Verbände die kostenlose Möglichkeit an, bei uns alles zu veröffentlichen, was sie für veröffentlichenswert halten. Ebenso besteht diese Möglichkeit für die in ihren Verbänden organisierten Vereine.
> 
> ...


----------



## flor61 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: An alle Anglerverbände*

Hallo, hier ich wieder mal.

Ich hoffe, daß ich mit meiner Frage und anhängender Bitte hier richtig bin.

Also,
ich habe heute die Einladung zur Kreisverbandsausschußsitzung im November bekommen. Vorab können Fragen und Probleme eingereicht werden, damit diese dann am Tag entsprechend beantwortet werden können. Nun frage ich mich, mit welchen zielführenden Fragen ich beim Kreis vorstellig werde, um die Vereinigung von DAV und VDSF auf den Tisch zu bringen.
Ich denke, daß ich nicht der Einzige bin, der zur Zeit am Knobeln ist. Deshalb würde ich mich über Unterstützung freuen.

Petri

PS: Liege ich richtig, daß die VDSF-GmbH das Haar in der Suppe ist? Verein - GmbH?, ich weiß nicht. Wenn ich Geschäftsführer wäre, würde ich auch um meinen Posten kämpfen wie ein M.....t.


----------



## flor61 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: An alle Anglerverbände*

Hallo,

ich lese über Aktionen, Reaktionen, Löcher in den Köpfen, Anzeigen, und, und und. Was muß dat muß.
Leider habe ich noch keine Antwort auf meine Fragen erhalten, oder Hinweise. Denn ich bin hier an der Basis und will nicht nur motzen sondern im Rahmen unserer Verbandsregeln handeln.
Damit Reaktionen kommen, aktuallisiere ich hiermit nochmal das Thema, und sollte es der falsche Platz sein, bitte aktuell verschieben.

Danke und Petri


----------



## ivo (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: An alle Anglerverbände*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3447522&postcount=553

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3442593&postcount=101

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3442909&postcount=121

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3442990&postcount=137

Thomas hatte irgendwo mal ne Zusammenfassung gepostet.


----------



## flor61 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: An alle Anglerverbände*

Hallo ivo,

Danke für Dein Posting. Aber genau das ist ja die Herausforderung, den entscheidenden Extrakt auf den Punkt zu bringen, in Fragen zu formulieren und unseren Vorständen vorzulegen, damit daraus verantwortliche, öffentliche Vereinswahrnehmung wird.
Was glaubst Du was passiert, wenn ich mehrere A4-Seiten als Fragen formuliert schriftlich stelle. Also, ich würde sagen, komm auf den Punkt, und darum geht es mir eigentlich, daß wir Vereine auf den Punkt kommen, und zwar mit, in allen KAV´s, gestellten Fragen, die auf entsprechende Antworten warten, die uns alle nach vorn bringen.
Ich glaube, gemeinsam hier geht das besser und ist effktiver, als wenn jeder seine eigene Strategie fährt. Denn genau dann haben wir nichts gewonnen.

Petri


----------



## ivo (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: An alle Anglerverbände*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3460490&postcount=4619


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: An alle Anglerverbände*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Daher wiederholen wir hier gerne noch einmal unser Angebot an alle Verbände und Vereine​*
> 
> *Unabhängig von den Inhalten hat jeder Verband bei uns - sowohl im Forum wie auch im Magazin - die Möglichkeit sich kostenlos darzustellen oder direkt mit der Basis zu kommunizieren. ​*



Auf Grund der mehr als negativen Entwicklungen in den letzten Jahren in Dach-, wie Landes- oder Spezialverbänden, kann obiges Angebot kostenloser Werbung und Darstellung für ALLE Verbände und Vereine so nicht mehr aufrecht erhalten werden.

Alle Verbände und in diesen Verbänden organisierten Vereine, die im nachfolgenden Ranking von Platz 1 - 10 gelistet sind, werden zukünftig ab sofort davon ausgenommen:
2017: Ranking - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland 

Mit Pressemeldungen gehen wir selbstverständlich auch bei diesen Vereinen/Verbänden um wie mit Pressemeldungen grundsätzlich:
Dies wird im Einzelfall entschieden, Pressemeldungen werden grundsätzlich als solche gekennzeichnet.

Ale weiteren, bisher angebotenen kostenlosen Leistungen zu Kommunikation, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit  und Bewerbung der Verbände/Vereine bei uns werden hiermit ab sofort nicht mehr gewährt.

Kostenlose Leistungen und Unterstützung erhalten nur noch Vereine und Verbände, die nicht anglerfeindlichen Organisationen angehören.

2017: Ranking - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: An alle Anglerverbände*

Es scheint eh nicht viel gekommen zu sein von Verbandsseite, ABER ich halte es für falsch die Türe zu schließen. Aber sie müssen halt wissen, dass sie hier Gegenwind zu erwarten haben. Wenn ihr sie Verbände ausschließt steht man gar nicht mehr im Dialog und erschafft damit eine Wagenburgmentalität.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: An alle Anglerverbände*

Mit Kritik und Gegenwind dürften die Verbände kein Schwierigkeiten haben. Es ist der unsäglich Stil der hier oft vorherrscht, der das Problem ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: An alle Anglerverbände*

Richtig lesen:
Nur was *wir bisher KOSTENLOS über normale Pressearbeit hinaus freiwillig angeboten *haben, wird für anglerfeindliche Verbände nicht mehr weiter kostenlos angeboten.

Alles andere (Pressearbeit, PM etc.) bleibt wie bisher und kann genutzt werden.




Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Mit Kritik und Gegenwind dürften die Verbände kein Schwierigkeiten haben. Es ist der unsäglich Stil der hier oft vorherrscht, der das Problem ist.


Wie man an der Zensur im Rheinischen verbandsintern ja schon sieht ;-))

nenene, die wollen keine Kritik - war ja auch auf dem Fischereitag beim Treffen der DAFV-Verbände da zu hören:
Endlich sind die Kritiker alle nicht mehr da, so eine nette, harmonische Veranstaltung..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: An alle Anglerverbände*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Richtig lesen:
> Nur was *wir bisher KOSTENLOS über normale Pressearbeit hinaus freiwillig angeboten *haben, wird für anglerfeindliche Verbände nicht mehr weiter kostenlos angeboten.



Das Angebot war nicht nur kostenlos, sondern wie man am Beispiel vieler Verbände auch lesen konnte(nämlich nix) umsonst

@Kolja
Über den hier ab und an verwendeten Stil lässt sich sicher diskutieren.

Wobei man dann aber auch über Ursache/Wirkung reden MUSS

Wer als Verband Leistungstechnisch permanent nur über arrogante Gutsherrenmentalität und/oder Vogel Strauss Politik "glänzt", sowie dauerhaft die hier angeboteten  Kommunikations-und Darstellungs-
möglichkeiten verweigert,darf sich dann nicht über lautere und auch weniger diplomatisch formulierte Worte wundern.

Aus reinem Spaß an der Freud',wird hier ja kein Verband durch die AB Manege geführt..

Und witzigerweise triffts ja nahezu immer die gleichen Verdächtigen..die scheinens also auf die normale Tour entweder nicht lernen zu wollen oder nicht zu können.

Da darf und muss man auch mal lauter und fieser werden dürfen..ist im normalen Leben ja nicht anders.

Irgendwann endet auch dort Kuschelpädagogik.


----------

